

Get rid of `this` in your JavaScript code - cportela
http://programming.oreilly.com/2014/03/javascript-without-the-this.html

======
mcv
I read an article on Javascript, and suddenly I feel like I understand Lisp
better. (No idea if Lisp actually works like this; I still don't actually
understand it. Just, you know, feelings.)

In any case, I like this. I've struggled with javascript's weird `this` scope
in the past. And this also avoids the `new` operator, which I also feel
doesn't really belong in javascript.

------
thenerdfiles
Aye, in AngularJS we often use

    
    
        var serviceInterface = {};
    
        // a bunch of code for the service/factory/provider
    
        return serviceInterface;
    

I personally think of services/factories/providers as "implementation details"
which I group as "client-side services". "Services" in this phrase does not
have the same meaning as "service" in Angularese, and this helps me think more
clearly more often than not about how my code relates to my goal, so
"serviceInterface" is really a shorthand for "clientsideServiceInterface".

